
Dutch election results and xenophobia: Don’t be relieved by the Dutch election - acjohnson55
https://qz.com/938736/dutch-election-results-and-xenophobia-dont-be-relieved-by-the-dutch-election-its-done-nothing-to-stop-populism-in-europe/
======
senior_james
"After months of media hype about what would happen if a xenophobic extremist
like Wilders won the election, it’s not surprising that any other outcome was
so quickly heralded as a victory"

"Xenophobic" implies that you hate someone or something irrationally. I think
all of the violence we see in the name of Islam (and the majority of its
leaders not denouncing it, especially in places like Israel) is a pretty
rational and logical fear.

~~~
geezerjay
> "Xenophobic" implies that you hate someone or something irrationally. I
> think all of the violence we see in the name of Islam (and the majority of
> its leaders not denouncing it, especially in places like Israel) is a pretty
> rational and logical fear.

This, and of course we need to take into perspective the fact that the
Netherlands have experienced high-profile islamic-inspired terrorism
continuously for over a decade.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstad_Network](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hofstad_Network)

